# DIY Noob HELP!



## Jase (8/8/19)

Howdy VapeBuddys!

So I've tried my hand at mixing my own 'jooce'.

I originally went for a 70/30 VG/PG menthol mix (I only do menthol) with 6mg Nic (Vape-o-wave 100ml 36mg/ml in PG) and 5% Menthol concentrate (Vape-O-Wave brand). I purchased my goodies from Vape-O-Wave (Awesome service btw!). I mix by volume as I do not have a scale and I'm usually out by 2mls on a 100ml batch give or take. I use the eJuice me calculator ro guide me.

The first batch went okay but since then my next batches burn coils like crazy. I thought perhaps too much VG and that I need to 'thin' out the juice and went for a 60/40 but it still burns coils.

Some other details.

I'm using a kangertech subtank mini and have tried both sub ohm and 1.4ohm coils. I also acquired a smok nord for the odd stealth vape and used their sub ohn and 1.2ohm (iirc) coils to no avail.

I've read through the primer guide and so far it seems as if I am doing the right thing (which I'm obviously not) and I did try soak the mix in warm water as well.

See attached recipe for calculations.

Any help / advice, tips 'n tricks would be much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/8/19)

explain the coil burn, are you referring to getting a dry hit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches (8/8/19)

also, what menthol is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/8/19)

Jase said:


> Howdy VapeBuddys!
> 
> So I've tried my hand at mixing my own 'jooce'.
> 
> ...


Hi @Jase 
From what you explain it does not seem that the burn comes from the juice you are mixing although 5% menthol could be considered high, it would also depend on the strength of the concentrate.
Mostly menthol juices seem to treat coils rather kindly and seem to gunk up far less than most.
Are you not perhaps just vaping at a to high wattage setting? What setting are you vaping on?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Jase (8/8/19)

Sorry Dry Hits.

See the attached for a picture of the Menthol I am using.



Hi Raindance, I can hardly taste the menthol but I could half the concentrate and see how it turns out. The Smok Nord is preset but I've dropped the wattage to 14 from 22 on my subtank mini and I still get dry hits.


----------



## Raindance (8/8/19)

Jase said:


> Sorry Dry Hits.
> 
> See the attached for a picture of the Menthol I am using.
> View attachment 174247
> ...


There is the saying that less is more and sometimes to much concentrate actually mutes flavour. It is a weird experience you ate having. Hope some of our menthol experts will comment and tell us what level they mix at. Could also be a batch of bad coils. Its been known to happen.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (8/8/19)

Jase said:


> Howdy VapeBuddys!
> 
> So I've tried my hand at mixing my own 'jooce'.
> 
> ...



I think that's too much VG for a pod system to handle, and even the Subtank Mini can sometimes struggle to cope with that. Maybe try a 60/40 or even 50/50 mix, see if that helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jase (9/8/19)

I'll try a 50/50 mix and see how it turns out.

Luckily I can always build my own coils if push comes to shove as I have a few RBAs for the subtank mini. It's just the Smok Nord that I have to worry about.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/8/19)

When its cold your juice is thicker and might struggle to wick properly before atty/pod warms up, so maybe mix 50/50

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jase (9/8/19)

I've made a quick 100mls, 50/50 with 2.5mls menthol and 6mg Nic. I'll see how that goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jase (11/8/19)

Update: 50/50 seems to be vaping well. I also bought a new batch of coils for both the kangertech and Smok Nord (Although I am using store bought liquid with the Smok). One thing though, the 2,5% Menthol is a bit weak for my taste but it still satisfies my needs.

Thanks for all the inputs and suggestions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (12/8/19)

Jase said:


> I mix by volume as I do not have a scale and I'm usually out by 2mls on a 100ml batch give or take. I use the eJuice me calculator ro guide me.



If you were aiming for 5% menthol then you should have mixed 5ml to 100ml batch.


----------

